# Westbranch Crappie tournaments



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Going to be fishing the spring crappie tourneys at Westbranch between my walleye tournaments. Anyone else fishing the crappie tourneys?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

No crappie but interested in the walleye tourneys. Which ones do you speak of?

lund 1775 pro v se


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

I have fished them the last couple years, soaking wet but it was fun. Have they been announced yet


----------



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

I am running the Central Ohio Crappie Circuit, but would love to talk with anyone that fishes and or is the tournament director of a walleye fishing tournament, in particular at Lake Erie...if anyone would be willing to give me a minute of their time I would love to talk more about walleye fishing tournaments, especially tourneys that are already scheduled this year...personal message me, email: [email protected] or call me at 614-636-3386, thanks in advance!


----------

